# Reason for sleep deprivation



## Trekchick (Nov 5, 2008)

Whether your sleep deprivation is due to outside forces, insomnia or some other such thing, I'm curious as to why you don't get the sleep you need, or want, in order to function on all 8 cylinders.

Does this sleep deprivation happen occasionally, frequently or almost always?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Alpinezone posting!  Enough said!  Frequency increases as snow approaches!

Seriously for me, most of the time, its just due to me trying to do too much stuff that involves active brain thought too late in the evening.  Once I get my mind set on some project,  the brain is going 1000 miles an hour until I'm either done with the project or figured out what I want to do - and often it's work related stuff that I'm thinking about.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

The first one, frequently, enough said.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2008)

Dog wakes us up at night because it needs to go out :roll:


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

Work... around the house, outside the house... career.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't consider myself sleep deprived. 6 hours is about all I need, and it's about all I get. Anything more than that and I don't want to get out of bed, anything less than that, and I don't really notice.

So, deprived: no. Depraved: yeah, probably.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

I sleep very well thank you, so none of the above apply..  In the old days, it was drugs.


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2008)

I gotta pee


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I don't consider myself sleep deprived. 6 hours is about all I need, and it's about all I get. Anything more than that and I don't want to get out of bed, anything less than that, and I don't really notice.
> 
> So, deprived: no. Depraved: yeah, probably.



I'd be happy to get 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

I sleep pretty well now most of the time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2008)

I sleep fairly well, but I am a 'worrier' more than I'd like to be.  It's a double whammy inherited from my folks.  My mom has always been the emotional worry about friends and loved ones, my father 'the provider' worrier (financial).   I've got a bit of both....and if something unsettling is going on with someone close to me, sleep can be a struggle.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

One thing I try to do when I'm having trouble falling asleep is to try to think about "nothing". If I am having trouble falling asleep it's usually because my mind is wandering. As soon as I start thinking about something, I try to erase it from my mind. Soon a new thought will pop into my head and I'll try to do the same thing. It's not easy to do, and is actually quite mentally exhausting which is usually why I then fall asleep pretty quickly. Weird, I know, but it works for me.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2008)

I've never slept well.  Things have gotten better since my operation though.  When I have a sleepless night now it's because my mind is running a mile a minute.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

I sleep pretty well..my life is good..the only thing missing is a special woman but everytime I've been in a relationship I haven't slept as well when sharing a bed..because early in the relationship..I try not to fart in bed..and later in the relationship..I waste to much sleep time creating the ideal dutch over..


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind 6 hrs of uninterrupted sleep either.  Instead, for most of the past 17 months, I've got a little guy who wakes up anywhere from 1-9 times a night.  Even the few times he's slept through the night, I haven't because I anticipated him waking up. As I type, it's the 2nd time he's woken since I got home 30 minutes ago, and he went to bed hours ago.  Great, huh?

ETA: I will add that it's not entirely his fault. The neighbor upstairs is like a freakin' gypsy. Her kids (who are the same ages as mine) go to bed whenever. Last night, they were up past 10PM making all kinds of noise. They just got in 10 minutes ago and it's like a couple of bulls in the china shop up there. It's a miracle my daughter sleeps through the noise!


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

mine is combination of party to much and hooking up with too many people but hey thats why i do what i do. i love my job unless it gets in the way of my time on the snow.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> One thing I try to do when I'm having trouble falling asleep is to try to think about "nothing". If I am having trouble falling asleep it's usually because my mind is wandering. As soon as I start thinking about something, I try to erase it from my mind. Soon a new thought will pop into my head and I'll try to do the same thing. It's not easy to do, and is actually quite mentally exhausting which is usually why I then fall asleep pretty quickly. Weird, I know, but it works for me.



Not weird- perfectly ordinary. It's also known as meditating, really- use a new thought to force out an old one. "Omm" woks pretty well for a lot of people.

I've never been one for laying awake worrying about stuff. My decision trees tend to be pretty simple- Can I do anything about it right now? If yes, do. If no, go to sleep. For those of you with kids that keep you up at night, while I empathize, I don't sympathize. Same with dogs.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 5, 2008)

I sleep very well, for the 51/2 - 6 hours I can get each night before one or both of the boys wakes up. I fall asleep in less than 5 minutes, anywhere! My wife hates it. I start twitching and/or snoring before she can fall asleep. I use to do what you do Greg to fall asleep. Now it just happens as soon as I lay down. I guess 11 years of sleep deprivation will do that !


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sleep pretty well..my life is good..the only thing missing is a special woman but everytime I've been in a relationship I haven't slept as well when sharing a bed..because early in the relationship..I try not to fart in bed..and later in the relationship..I waste to much sleep time creating the ideal dutch over..



And you wonder why they don't stick around? :smash: ;-)


----------



## hardline (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sleep pretty well..my life is good..the only thing missing is a special woman but everytime I've been in a relationship I haven't slept as well when sharing a bed..because early in the relationship..I try not to fart in bed..and later in the relationship..I waste to much sleep time creating the ideal dutch over..



dude you have to put that stuff out there. in my current harrem they know if i have been eating all sorts of nasty food all night that it going to get stinkay.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 6, 2008)

My work schedule keeps me all screwed up. In a week I will have shifts starting as early as 6AM and as late as 5PM. My days and hours change weekly so I never know whats coming.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

I tend to sleep well, most nights, getting 6-8 hrs of sleep.  When I don't get the sleep I need/want, my problem usually stems from one of two things.

I wake up and have to pee, then can't get back to sleep
I fall asleep too early and wake up in the wee hours
Last night I fell asleep at 9:30 ish and woke up at 5:30, which is a very good night sleep. That is the norm for me.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking at the poll results thus far, it seems that most of us have to pee  :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Looking at the poll results thus far, it seems that most of us have to pee  :lol:


:lol: You old fogeys! 

That was why I would get so little sleep when I was pregnant, anyway! Up 3 times a night to pee.  That does happen sometimes still; more like when I get to the end of the day, realize I drank very little water, try to make up for it before bed...and then end up getting up 2-3 times because of that water. Then a kid wakes. Then the next thing you know, I'm wide awake and posting on AZ at 3:30AM and can't fall back asleep. And just as I try to, Brian's alarm goes off at 5:30AM (which, BTW, he NEVER gets up before 6:30AM) and I get all irritated and the night is lost on me.

I miss sleep.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

Severine, I'm telling ya, my great aunt used to be  a big believer in brandy.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

The only thing that ever prevents me from falling asleep is anxiety about unconciousness.  I know that sounds wierd, but when I start thinking about how I wake up in the morning not remembering having fallen asleep, with a skewed sense of time for the period I was out, it makes me anxious about falling asleep.  If I'm tired enough though, I want sleep enough that I look forward to it instead.  Sometimes all it takes is a boring book.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually sleep through the night, my problem is that I wake up around 5:00-5:30 every morning no matter what time I go to bed so I try to go to sleep around 10 which give me 7 hours of sleep.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> The only thing that ever prevents me from falling asleep is anxiety about unconciousness.  I know that sounds wierd, but when I start thinking about how I wake up in the morning not remembering having fallen asleep, with a skewed sense of time for the period I was out, it makes me anxious about falling asleep.  If I'm tired enough though, I want sleep enough that I look forward to it instead.  Sometimes all it takes is a boring book.


You are one interesting dude!


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

You can say "wierd" if you want, I'm used to it.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> in my current harrem



do you love it when they call you Big Pappa?


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> The only thing that ever prevents me from falling asleep is anxiety about unconciousness.  I know that sounds wierd, but when I start thinking about how I wake up in the morning not remembering having fallen asleep, with a skewed sense of time for the period I was out, it makes me anxious about falling asleep.  If I'm tired enough though, I want sleep enough that I look forward to it instead.  Sometimes all it takes is a boring book.



OUT!!! Out of my head, you bastid!!!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> OUT!!! Out of my head, you bastid!!!!



It's called hypnophobia, in case you were curious.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> do you love it when they call you Big Pappa?



ahahahahahahahaha

I still keep waking up an hour before my alarm clock...I generally go to bed around midnight and wake up sometime between 6AM and 7AM depending on if it's a delivery day when I have to be at work at 7AM or an off day where I have to be at work at 8AM..

If I have trouble sleeping..I sometimes smoke a bowl and that usually knocks me out..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> It's called hypnophobia, in case you were curious.


I know why you're really staying awake all night.
You're trying to figure out how to work out the logistics for the promise of a ski day "on you" for the person who donated the most $$ to your charity event. ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I know why you're really staying awake all night.
> You're trying to figure out how to work out the logistics for the promise of a ski day "on you" for the person who donated the most $$ to your charity event. ;-)



I think it's because the goats know where he sleeps.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I think it's because the goats know where he sleeps.



And those sonsabitches _never_ rest.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> And those sonsabitches _never_ rest.



You better sleep on your back with one eye open and your mouth closed.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> And those sonsabitches _never_ rest.


 
and never forget!


----------



## Schif (Nov 6, 2008)

For me its usually because I just lie there thinking. And when I try to not think about anything its when a million more thoughts come into my mind. I might have to try some of that meditation stuff ctenidae suggested.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

Schif said:


> For me its usually because I just lie there thinking. And when I try to not think about anything its when a million more thoughts come into my mind. I might have to try some of that meditation stuff ctenidae suggested.


 
I usually just think of staring up at a blue sky. It's ok to let those thoughts into your mind, just let them pass through, don't dwell on them. It's like a river flowing through, the next thing you know, you're dreaming.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I usually just think of staring up at a blue sky. It's ok to let those thoughts into your mind, just let them pass through, don't dwell on them. It's like a river flowing through, the next thing you know, you're dreaming.



That's not true... because you can't _know_ you're dreaming.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's not true... because you can't _know_ you're dreaming.


:roll:

Ever get those dreams where you're semi-conscious... the music from your alarm clock infiltrates the dream, but you're not fully awake yet either? Or you're kind of awake, but not, and you're paralyzed?  Some freaky stuff...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's not true... because you can't _know_ you're dreaming.


 
Oh I disagree! I've realized I'm dreaming before. It's called Lucid dreaming. More info here: http://www.dreamviews.com/.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh I disagree!! I've realized I'm dreaming before. Where'd you hear that?



Philosophy professor.  You can't know you're not dreaming at this very moment, either, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

I will say however, more to the context of your original post...



> the next thing you know, you're dreaming



you won't know you're asleep since it's physically impossible to be conciously aware of being unconscious.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Philosophy professor.  You can't know you're not dreaming at this very moment, either, in case you were wondering.


Or if any of us exist outside your head, for that matter...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Philosophy professor. You can't know you're not dreaming at this very moment, either, in case you were wondering.


 
See my last edited post. I'm not the only one who thinks this!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> you won't know you're asleep since it's physically impossible to be conciously aware of being unconscious.


 
Guess that would depend on what your definition of conscious *is*. There are other non-physical measurements of conscious, as well as different levels of conscious that are not physically quantifiable. Besides, once it happens to you, all the explanations of why it's impossible don't seem to matter so much any more.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

Also what your definition of is is.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Also what your definition of is is.


 
Ooo your so existentialistic! Now stop it!! This cold go on forever!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention..middle of the night booty calls..it hasn't happened in awhile but when I was dating this Muhlenberg college girl last year..she would text me..."I'm So Drunk" at 3AM..which is essentially a female mating call..


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I forgot to mention..middle of the night booty calls..it hasn't happened in awhile but when I was dating this Muhlenberg college girl last year..she would text me..."I'm So Drunk" at 3AM..which is essentially a female mating call..


 
I'm so glad we finally got back on topic!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm so glad we finally got back on topic!



I give it 5 posts or 10 minutes (whichever comes first) before the next hijack


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I give it 5 posts or 10 minutes (whichever comes first) before the next hijack



I love reading Food TRs..especially at 11PM when I have the munchies..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love reading Food TRs..especially at 11PM when I have the munchies..



Gotta love late night Root DKJ Orion smoked meat reports!  Those are very sleep deprivation worthy!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Gotta love late night Root DKJ Orion smoked meat reports!  Those are very sleep deprivation worthy!



For sure..the corned beef at the local deli doesn't hold a candle to Roots..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For sure..the corned beef at the local deli doesn't hold a candle to Roots..




Great, now I'm getting hungry.  And since I don't have any patients at the moment,  I'm probably going to have to go and do some "quality control checking" in the left over halloween candy bowl in the kitchen at my office


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Great, now I'm getting hungry.  And since I don't have any patients at the moment,  I'm probably going to have to go and do some "quality control checking" in the left over halloween candy bowl in the kitchen at my office



Nothing is steezier than eating fresh Halloween candy on the way home from skiing..thinking about that tonight before I go to bed will make me lose sleep due to the Mad Steezy aspect of skiing so early,..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nothing is steezier than eating fresh Halloween candy on the way home from skiing..thinking about that tonight before I go to bed will make me lose sleep due to the Mad Steezy aspect of skiing so early,..



I'm happy to report that a Nestle Crunch bar passed inspection a little while ago


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm happy to report that a Nestle Crunch bar passed inspection a little while ago



as the cookie monster would say..num num num


----------



## awf170 (Nov 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> The only thing that ever prevents me from falling asleep is anxiety about unconciousness.  I know that sounds wierd, but when I start thinking about how I wake up in the morning not remembering having fallen asleep, with a skewed sense of time for the period I was out, it makes me anxious about falling asleep.  If I'm tired enough though, I want sleep enough that I look forward to it instead.  Sometimes all it takes is a boring book.



...and I thought I was the only one.  Engineerds unite!



Beetlenut said:


> Oh I disagree! I've realized I'm dreaming before. It's called Lucid dreaming. More info here: http://www.dreamviews.com/.



Yeah, and it's basically the premise behind this band:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=43230308
Supposedly most of their music was composed during Lucid dreaming.  Not positive I believe it, but they do make the best prog rock ever (yeah, that's right. Ever.) , so maybe it is true.


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

Austin, drug induced haze != lucid dreaming.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Gotta love late night Root DKJ Orion smoked meat reports!  Those are very sleep deprivation worthy!


since I can't sleep.....


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 7, 2008)

Mmmmm.

Reason number 6.
I played volleyball last night, fell asleep immediately when I got home, then woke up with the reality that I stressed my bursitis riddled shoulder with my serve.
Aches and pains can and do wake me up from time to time.

Thanks for the yummy pics  Root


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> since I can't sleep.....



Yup,  hungry now   Still 5 hours to go until lunchtime, thanks Root


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

I elect RootDKJ to provide the tailgaiting for the next AZ get-together!!!!  Major :drool: here!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I elect RootDKJ to provide the tailgaiting for the next AZ get-together!!!!  Major :drool: here!


There's a little problem with that....it's going to cut down on my ski time...;-)


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a little problem with that....it's going to cut down on my ski time...;-)


 
I don't have a problem with that, anyone else? Nope! Ok then. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

A puking kid got us up at 3 am. Fun.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> A puking kid got us up at 3 am. Fun.


Oh yeah, that trumps the dog waking Brian at 3AM to puke. You have my sympathies... Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 7, 2008)

I woke up at 2 this morning.
Then I went back to sleep.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I don't have a problem with that, anyone else? Nope! Ok then. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it!


Gee thanks!  I wasn't really planning on traveling with it....


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Gee thanks! I wasn't really planning on traveling with it....


 
That's ok, I'd help out any way I could. Taste tester, seasoning inspector, wet-nap handout guy, etc... Me and ribs go way back!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> That's ok, I'd help out any way I could. Taste tester, seasoning inspector, wet-nap handout guy, etc... Me and ribs go way back!



Root do you need two assistants..I can be in charge of wet-naps if Beetlenut is a no show


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> A puking kid got us up at 3 am. Fun.


Ah, projectile vomiting always trumps the aging pee necessity.

Hope the little one is feeling better.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 7, 2008)

I work 3 night shifts a week...7pm to 740am...so i always feel sleep deprived. I get about 4 to 5 hours during the day when im working...im tired. When im home i also tend to stay up anyway til about 12 or 1am and then im up by 6am or so...im a night owl.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 7, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I get about 4 to 5 hours during the day when im working...


 
Man I wish I could get paid to sleep!! :wink:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Root do you need two assistants..I can be in charge of wet-naps if Beetlenut is a no show


so long as someone keeps loading me up with beers....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Man I wish I could get paid to sleep!! :wink:


I used to get paid to sleep.  I was an EMT on the 8p to 8a shift.  If it was slow, once the 4-12 guys left, man it was lights out until the pagers went off.

In the 4 years I did that job, once on a Saturday night, I slept my whole shift.  I had really needed it because I went to the beach all day and was wicked tired.


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I used to get paid to sleep.  I was an EMT on the 8p to 8a shift.  If it was slow, once the 4-12 guys left, man it was lights out until the pagers went off.
> 
> In the 4 years I did that job, once on a Saturday night, I slept my whole shift.  I had really needed it because I went to the beach all day and was wicked tired.



Heh, I worked the same shift at the fire station in college for a while.

Once the truck checks and station work was done... time to park the arse in front of the TV and then go to bed.  Of course, where I was we were guaranteed to go out probably twice or three times any given night.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2008)

Working 100+ hours a week keeps me sleep deprived, but its all good because I'm saving up $$$$ for my whistler trip


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

llamborghinii said:


> Working 100+ hours a week keeps me sleep deprived, but its all good because I'm saving up $$$$ for my whistler trip



Wow 100 hours a week,..what do you do???  The most I ever worked in a week is 66 hours back when I was a telemarketer...Monday through Friday 9AM-9PM and Saturdays from 9AM-3PM..I made enough money telemarketing over the summer so I had spending money the whole year in college...now I usually work 30something hours a week


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow 100 hours a week,..what do you do???  The most I ever worked in a week is 66 hours back when I was a telemarketer...Monday through Friday 9AM-9PM and Saturdays from 9AM-3PM..I made enough money telemarketing over the summer so I had spending money the whole year in college...now I usually work 30something hours a week



He's in the Army in Iraq (or somewhere in the middle east).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> He's in the Army in Iraq (or somewhere in the middle east).



Marines, in Ramadi, Iraq, but only for a few more months then I'm coming back


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> I will say however, more to the context of your original post...
> 
> 
> 
> you won't know you're asleep since it's physically impossible to be conciously aware of being unconscious.




Then how do you explain when you are dreaming and you realize it and conciously change the outcome.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

llamborghinii said:


> Marines, in Ramadi, Iraq, but only for a few more months then I'm coming back



Right, sorry. Didn't mean to insult you. ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish I could add to the poll options....
New puppy likes to play at 3 AM!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2009)

:lol: Ahhhh, the joys of parenthood!


----------



## billski (Sep 6, 2009)

Not fair! Not enough choices!
What about:
- Powder day anxiety
- Dogs that lick your face
- spouses that er, uh, nevermind.
- I live behind the firehouse
- Bad ski dreams


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

I just had an anxiety nightmare that I was still in college and a whole bunch of stuff was due in a few hours...and I graduated more than 8 years ago..


----------



## billski (Sep 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just had an anxiety nightmare that I was still in college and a whole bunch of stuff was due in a few hours...and I graduated more than 8 years ago..


It sounds like you miss college too much. Go back for another degree so you can re-live the excitement!  :grin:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been sleep deprived for every single reason listed on this pole at one time or another.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

billski said:


> It sounds like you miss college too much. Go back for another degree so you can re-live the excitement!  :grin:



I don't miss the academics..I miss getting drunk and stoned all the time..I can do that now without paying a zillion dollars a year..


----------



## bigbog (Sep 7, 2009)

*the missing choice....*

Honestly, for me it's a *lack of skiing/snow-activitiy*.


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> The only thing that ever prevents me from falling asleep is anxiety about unconciousness.  I know that sounds wierd, but when I start thinking about how I wake up in the morning not remembering having fallen asleep, with a skewed sense of time for the period I was out, it makes me anxious about falling asleep.  If I'm tired enough though, I want sleep enough that I look forward to it instead.  Sometimes all it takes is a boring book.



Balls.  Happening again.  2 hrs of sleep Friday night, 3 hrs Sat night, ~3 last night.

Road 150 miles over the weekend and didn't help.  This sucks.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> Balls.  Happening again.  2 hrs of sleep Friday night, 3 hrs Sat night, ~3 last night.
> 
> Road 150 miles over the weekend and didn't help.  This sucks.



Damn dude, if I rode that much I'd be lucky if I didn't fall asleep before I even got back into the house.  Sorry to hear about your returning issues, I'd be a zombie if it was me...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2010)

Marc : That's a major PIA  . Is there a sleep lab program at your local hospital ? These medical pros can often diagnose and treat all kinds of sleep related issues . The program is usually an overnite observation with related monitoring and can often result in a positive intervention with the patient able to get  relief WITHOUT  pharmalogical intervention


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you tried leaving the goat outside where it belongs?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Have you tried leaving the goat outside where it belongs?



It's mental images like that that keep me awake at night.

And not in a good way.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Marc : That's a major PIA  . Is there a sleep lab program at your local hospital ? These medical pros can often diagnose and treat all kinds of sleep related issues . The program is usually an overnite observation with related monitoring and can often result in a positive intervention with the patient able to get  relief WITHOUT  pharmalogical intervention



He's just not drinking enough.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2010)

My wife has the same type of thing happen to her every now and then.  Her brain just basically goes into hyperactive mode and can't shut down, even though the rest of her is showing every sign of physical exhaustion that you can think of.  Really pisses her off that I essentially have an "off switch" that I can flip and just shut my brain down and go from full on out major mental or physical activity to out cold asleep in a few minutes!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 29, 2010)

It's really not that I "Have" to get up early...right now I live far from a big city...I _*love*_ early mornings..whether it's (a)walking/running out in the City Forest, (b)up in the woods riding, walking/hiking, or paddling.....or (c)writing/testing code @my desk.   I often drop off like a switched off lightbulb in early evening...then awaken later, fully refreshed...  _Has_ to have something to do with jobs, either on 2nd shift or overnight shift...in the past.


----------



## Marc (Jul 1, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Marc : That's a major PIA  . Is there a sleep lab program at your local hospital ? These medical pros can often diagnose and treat all kinds of sleep related issues . The program is usually an overnite observation with related monitoring and can often result in a positive intervention with the patient able to get  relief WITHOUT  pharmalogical intervention



I don't know, but I think I'm going to have to look into it.  No sleep again last night.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> I don't know, but I think I'm going to have to look into it.  No sleep again last night.



I know they have a sleep lab at the hospital across the street from my office.  My business partner had a sleep study done there a couple of years ago.  Learned some interesting things, and did help his sleep significantly!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> I don't know, but I think I'm going to have to look into it.  No sleep again last night.



I know some people that will watch you sleep for free.  I don't think it will help your problem though...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> I don't know, but I think I'm going to have to look into it.  No sleep again last night.


That sucks.
I hope you can get some relief. 

I've been sleeping really well for the past few months.  I think it may have to do with the major decision I made in my life that was one of the hardest things to act on but has brought me a tremendous amount of peace.
Look for some big changes posted by me in the near future.....and get your popcorn ready, its going to be interesting


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Look for some big changes posted by me in the near future.....and get your popcorn ready, its going to be interesting



Are you moving to Tahoe with Phil? C'mon you can't drop something like that in a random sleep thread.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 1, 2010)

HAHA, you funny wa-loaf.
Have you ever seen the words Peace and Phil in the same sentence?


But you are close, in that my future holds some ski bumming out west, and I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> HAHA, you funny wa-loaf.
> Have you ever seen the words Peace and Phil in the same sentence?
> 
> 
> But you are close, in that my future holds some ski bumming out west, and I'm very excited about it.



Hey whatever it is we both  wish you the BEST . I'll never forget your kindness last summer when i had the heart attack . Your sense of compassion and humor and the fruit and golf ball  you sent me really picked my spirits up.

So me and The Queen both think you  deserve happiness and all the good things in life -- Rock On TC  , Rock On  !


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2010)

woke up  at 2:30 from a bad dream, can't shake the feeling it left me with, and now I need to wake up in 1/2 hr.

I guess I can chalk this up to a lost nights sleep.


----------

